# Arctic Armor



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

I've heard more stories of guys going through in the last 3 days then I have the last few years combined... Not sure what is going on but just thought I'd throw out some props for Arctic Armor..

THE BEST LIFE INSURANCE A ICEFISHERMAN CAN BUY!! 

It saved my life 2 winters ago and I'll never go without it! 

http://www.idigear.com/index2.php


----------



## jiggerjarvi (Jan 17, 2010)

I went in last year, and along with my Muck boots, my legs floated up staight away while I kicked and pulled myself onto the ice.

(ask KMR or DoubleTrouble) I was chanting "I'm Ok, I'm Ok.." the whole time. 

And yes, lots of peeps goin thru, too antsy imo.


----------



## buckbuster19 (Mar 27, 2002)

I just got the arctic armor special edition blue suit for Christmas from my fiance, I am pumped to try it out on the hardwater...this stuff is light, comfortable, and warm!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

I have two one in camo and one in red. Never had to use them to keep me floatin i prefer to stay on top of the ice. Gotta know when to turn back. They are warm and light.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

buckbuster19 said:


> I just got the arctic armor special edition blue suit for Christmas from my fiance, I am pumped to try it out on the hardwater...this stuff is light, comfortable, and warm!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 What a great girl!  Congrats


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

CowbUoooY Up for *Arctic Armor*...












:lol:

I did a header off the dock a while back Stumpy, and except for the family fruit shootin' right up to the vocal chords, I walked to my truck like the creature of the black (& red) lagoon...

:evilsmile


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

Bought my AA suit in 2010. I consider my Arctic Armor suit to be the most important piece of gear I own.

After reading about all of these fall-throughs this past week I can't imagine going out on the ice without it.

A floating suit is not much more expensive than one that does not float.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

That is on the very top of my "to get" list. Expensive, but worth every penny.


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife and I both have one and can't be happier. We bought the camo and I used it for gun hunting last year as well. Very light and warm, just dont leave the velcro exposed from your pockets or your liner will get eaten alive, don't ask how I know lol.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Anish said:


> That is on the very top of my "to get" list. Expensive, but worth every penny.


WEEEELLLLL worth it. 



huxIIIhammer said:


> My wife and I both have one and can't be happier. We bought the camo and I used it for gun hunting last year as well. Very light and warm, just dont leave the velcro exposed from your pockets or your liner will get eaten alive, don't ask how I know lol.


I read about that before I ate my own up! :yikes:


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

I got my camo A.A from a surplus place in Whitehall from a recomendment of SFW. Got the camo for the same price they usually sell the blue or red for. My only complaint is they sometimes are TOO warm. What liner are you guys talking about getting ate up?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

TROUT TRACKER said:


> I got my camo A.A from a surplus place in Whitehall from a recomendment of SFW. Got the camo for the same price they usually sell the blue or red for. My only complaint is they sometimes are TOO warm. What liner are you guys talking about getting ate up?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Hey Larry!
Yeah they can be warm at times, I wear 2 pair of fleece under and don't zip the jacket or won't even put it on if I have to walk a ways.
The front pockets - make SURE you get that Velcro strip straight as an arrow, if the hook & loops are not lined up well, the hooks will put some serious abrasion to the nylon/pocket liner. :yikes:
Gimme a call if you have any questions!


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

sfw1960 said:


> Hey Larry!
> Yeah they can be warm at times, I wear 2 pair of fleece under and don't zip the jacket or won't even put it on if I have to walk a ways.
> The front pockets - make SURE you get that Velcro strip straight as an arrow, if the hook & loops are not lined up well, the hooks will put some serious abrasion to the nylon/pocket liner. :yikes:
> Gimme a call if you have any questions!


 That would kind of suck if you went through and drowned because you had it but didn't wear it.. 

I hear you though.. I just unzip mine and grin and bear it..


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Just purchased this jacket. Not an Arctic Armor, but same idea. After reading the reports of guys going through the ice recently, I decided I'm not going to be a "statistic".

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004H519HM/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00"]Amazon.com: Absolute Outdoor Onyx Flotation Jacket - Persons over 90-Pounds: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41FQPItyadL[/ame]


----------



## TROUT TRACKER (May 21, 2002)

Thanks Robert, just took a look at mine no problems yet.  The camo is a different material than yours so maybe not a problem.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

TROUT TRACKER said:


> Thanks Robert, just took a look at mine no problems yet.  The camo is a different material than yours so maybe not a problem.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You're most likely to _gobble up the liner_ than the outer material, but after I read about that on another site - I make sure I button down the Velcro hooks & loops - even-Steven!

Plus I keep gloves in the Parka and if I need the pockets in the bibs - I go for the open side slit.
:fish2:
You'll appreciate those babies when the mercury gets near the single digits, I do have to say (and I did lose a glove _SOMEWHERE_) the gloves are only good for the walk in & out - they make my hands sweat and mix that with 11 degree WX and a bunch 0' perch slime, it's a recipe for cold fingers!
I love my ragg wool gloves.
:SHOCKED: :xzicon_sm

ENJOY!!!!!!!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

sfw1960 said:


> You're most likely to _gobble up the liner_ than the outer material, but after I read about that on another site - I make sure I button down the Velcro hooks & loops - even-Steven!
> 
> 
> I used to keep bait in the bib pockets and not close the velcro. I would be so warm, that I would leave my jacket unzipped. The inner liner at the bottom front of the jacket would catch on the velcro of the bibs. The stitching on the liner at the inside bottom of my coat was shredded after a couple outings, but I did not know why. I sent the coat back to the dealer and he promptly sent me a new jacket. Wondering if there was a mfg defect with the coats, I did a little internet research and found out how I was causing the problem by not closing the pockets. That velcro is much stronger than the stitching. Keep your pockets closed and you won't have any problems.


----------



## gillcommander (Oct 19, 2011)

great suit...love mine but luckily have never had to find if it does float...I should try it in the summer just to get an idea!!

quick question...after you do get it wet what is it like after that...same as before? will it still work/float a second time?


----------



## RedM2 (Dec 19, 2007)

gillcommander said:


> great suit...love mine but luckily have never had to find if it does float...I should try it in the summer just to get an idea!!
> 
> quick question...after you do get it wet what is it like after that...same as before? will it still work/float a second time?


Based on the manufacturer's description of what makes the suit float, I'd say yes, it will float a second time.

I bought a red and black Arctic Armor suit last Wednesday. Hopefully I never need to find out if it works!


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

gillcommander said:


> great suit...love mine but luckily have never had to find if it does float...I should try it in the summer just to get an idea!!
> 
> quick question...after you do get it wet what is it like after that...same as before? will it still work/float a second time?


 
I've heard of a number of people on old threads who have tested theirs in the summer and loved em. I havent heard any complaints about it ruining the suit, so I assume it's fine. My first thought was 'when I get mine, I have GOT to test it out next summer!' :lol:


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

Whats the going rate on these Arctic Armor jackets ?....i have been walking on 2.5 -3 inch ice all week.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

YIKES!! Anything less than 4" has just too much of a pucker factor for me! BE CAREFUL!!!
I have seen the prices range from just over $200 for a jacket down to $125. All depends on where you go and what time of year you find em. Some places run some pretty good sales on em.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

jacktownhooker said:


> Whats the going rate on these Arctic Armor jackets ?....i have been walking on 2.5 -3 inch ice all week.


You can buy the jacket for about $160 to $180 depending on the seller.

You can buy the whole suit for about $320.

It's worth it to get the whole suit. If you're after the buoyancy factor you'll want the bibs, too. If you like setting tip-ups, they will also keep your knees dry.


----------



## Vandal (Dec 7, 2009)

Check Korky's Outpost online. I got my bibs for 99 dollars in the closeout section of the website. They even have striker ice bibs and jackets for like 115$ Best prices I have seen.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Vandal said:


> Check Korky's Outpost online. I got my bibs for 99 dollars in the closeout section of the website. They even have striker ice bibs and jackets for like 115$ Best prices I have seen.


 
Oh wow! Gonna have to check that out. Thanks! :coolgleam


----------



## KMR1984 (Nov 13, 2009)

jiggerjarvi said:


> I went in last year, and along with my Muck boots, my legs floated up staight away while I kicked and pulled myself onto the ice.
> 
> (ask KMR or DoubleTrouble) I was chanting "I'm Ok, I'm Ok.." the whole time.
> 
> And yes, lots of peeps goin thru, too antsy imo.


I was amazed at how much that suit helped out... i just orderes the striker ice climate suit for that added security.


----------



## Bagman (Apr 1, 2006)

Have had my red suit for 5 yrs now and its still trucking. Got a lot of patches on it now. For some reason you can't lay your coat across your quads hot muffler.:lol: 

Tested mine out by accident the same year I got it. Never went in deeper than my chest. Not sure how things would've worked out with my carharts.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

StumpJumper said:


> I've heard more stories of guys going through in the last 3 days then I have the last few years combined... Not sure what is going on but just thought I'd throw out some props for Arctic Armor..
> 
> THE BEST LIFE INSURANCE A ICEFISHERMAN CAN BUY!!
> 
> ...


 
Lots of warm rain just prior to onset of cold. Springs, Creeks & Rivers are running moderate still. a lot of warm water to turn over still and thats the reason for the fall throughs I believe, and a lot of very eager, not thinking correct people.
I am thinking a lot of buying a dry suit for the ice.... 48 years living on the water and never been through, the thought of it is... pardon the pun...CHILLING


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

TK81 said:


> sfw1960 said:
> 
> 
> > You're most likely to _gobble up the liner_ than the outer material, but after I read about that on another site - I make sure I button down the Velcro hooks & loops - even-Steven!
> ...


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

Six inches of snow plus drifts, pulling fish trap pro, no hat, jacket wide open and sweat pouring down.

This the first I have heard of this liner problem. Are you guys talking about the velcro pockets on the bibs?


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

wife and i both have the AA suits. they are light and warm.also that they float is a big plus. i fish alone a lot.
the velcro ate the liner on my buddies 1st day he had it. we took the velcro off ours and put snaps on.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

Bob D said:


> Six inches of snow plus drifts, pulling fish trap pro, no hat, jacket wide open and sweat pouring down.
> 
> This the first I have heard of this liner problem. Are you guys talking about the velcro pockets on the bibs?


 

yes on the bib pockets..the velcro will eat the inside liner of the coat.my buddy had a ball cap with velcro to adjust size that ate the lining on his hood too.
]like i said i took the velcro off my suit. before i had a problem


----------



## cityboy2977 (Jul 27, 2009)

after reading this post and doing a price check im going to invest in some AA also.
need size recommendation. im 5'4" 200lbs. what size(s) should i be buying ?
im thinking medium but im not sure.....a lot of $$$ to spend without being sure.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

You guys with the liner issue must have to plus coat with the fleece liner?


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

StumpJumper said:


> You guys with the liner issue must have to plus coat with the fleece liner?


kinda what I'm thnking too. My "original" style AA suit is going on its 6th season and I get out 20 times a year atleast and have never had a problem with the liner, any velcro or the zipper. Had one snap come apart but 11 seconds with a hammer and snap set and it was good as new. 

I'll say this again and again, the AA suit is the best money I have spent on outdoor stuff in decades.

Make sure u atleast try one on as their sizing is weird some times. I'm 600ft and was 220 when I bought mine, though for sure at least a large in the coat and bibs. with how I dress when I fish I ended up with a med coat and large bibs. If you get these too tight YOU WILL NOT BE SATISFIED as the inslulation compresses and you will get cold spots (usually upper back/shoulders).

J-


----------



## huxIIIhammer (Feb 28, 2005)

My liner is basic black cloth kind of silky to the touch. If I left my bib pocket flaps un velcroed the hook part on the pockets would wear on my parka inner lining I didn't notice until it was trashed. I just make sure I keep them velcroed shut now and there isn't any issue at all. Like I said I had some material given to me by the company and sewed it on good as new.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

StumpJumper said:


> You guys with the liner issue must have to plus coat with the fleece liner?


Probably.
You're asking a guy that's got a few seasons on it...I got MCRS! :lol:
_Major *C*an't *R*emember *S*quat!_
:lol:

cityboy2977 the cuts run big, so you might get into a M- for sure a LG...
Find a dealer near you & try them on!
I could have saved $20 buying on the internet - but I drove to Whitehall/Montague to buy it in person & try it on.



StumpJumper said:


> That would kind of suck if you went through and drowned because you had it but didn't wear it..
> 
> I hear you though.. I just unzip mine and grin and bear it..


Keep in mind Stump, I don't mess with ice under 4-5" for a reason, and I am getting in the habit of at least zipping the parka at the bottom - but I wanted to say when I did that header a few weeks ago - my parka was completely unzipped and after I peeled off my suit - my forearms were dry!!
:fish2:
I got this for double-duty Ice _and _Trolling....
I think $349 is the standard going rate - but when you're dead, you can't spend that money as well! :SHOCKED:


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

StumpJumper said:


> You guys with the liner issue must have to plus coat with the fleece liner?


Nope, I have the same nylon (or whatever material) liner that Hux described. My suit is going on 4 yrs old with lots of use. Since I stopped leaving the velcro exposed, no issues. I like the idea of replacing the velcro with snaps. All the other pockets on the coat and bibs are either snaps or zippers. 

I have not seen the fleece lined suits.

And someone else asked about getting them wet. They are machine washable and water does not hurt them at all. Heat is the enemy, so wash in cold water and hang dry. Because the fill material is waterproof, the suits dry fairly quickly. If you go to the AA website, there is some detail about the fill.

I advise trying the suit on before buying, as getting the correct size is critical to its performance with regards to keeping you warm. 

My suit fits fairly well and keeps me plenty warm if I am moving around at all. Too warm if I am drilling lots of holes. My lower back has got a bit cold sitting on the 5 gal pail a few times on those windy 10 degree days. The suit is not as warm as my arctic carhardts, but those things weigh a ton and have me in a full sweat before I even get to my spot.


----------



## rageoda (Jan 17, 2009)

Anyone here check out the Striker floating jackets/bibs? I just wonder how they compare to AA. I see they have both a heavy and lite version that float.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

rageoda said:


> Anyone here check out the Striker floating jackets/bibs? I just wonder how they compare to AA. I see they have both a heavy and lite version that float.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


NOPE.
_We're all tried, true & tested AA users here!_
You pays yer money, ya takes yer chances...
I bough the AA and it saved my fat @** once, so it's paid for and earned it's keep by accomplishing it's suited purpose. *I WIN.*
:evilsmile


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

I can also attest that the suits work great out of the boat in the fall. I don't put the boat away until the lakes ice over. I was actually more worried about an accident while in the boat than on the ice. Not good to fall out of the boat into 35 degree open water on a windy December day and have to swim very far. Better chance of making it back to the boat or to shore if I don't have to work to stay afloat.


----------

